# Watch "ATN Xsight 70 yards T20 IR lamp" on YouTube



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang looks like another item made it into my Christmas list. Very reasonable price and tons of features, probably will have to go to an ar platform to have access to picatinny for additions and "practicality". Now to decide on dpms or rock river and what cal! Geez it never ends LOL


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Buy at your own risk. The sight is coming along but is still a work in progress. Those tons of features have never all worked. After over a year of beta testing on buyers, the scope has made great strides, but still does not work as advertised. Notice the lack of sound in the video? When the update was made to the scope that made that video possible without dark flashing, sound was lost. I think sound is back now, but ATN turns on and off features with updates as they try to resolve issues to compensate for the fact that the little processor they put in the scope (that they bragged could do billions of cycles per second) is actually insufficient to run all the feature. Fortunately, most of the core functions seem to be working now, but how well they will continue to work is apt to change as ATN makes firmware updates.

Point? The scope is still a work in progress and doesn't do all that is claimed it will do.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not all its made out to be. That's for sure. A great daytime video s ope. Night time not so much.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The only thing I see different than other NV scopes, is this doesn't seem to utilize ambient light sources (starlight/moon) etc.. But relies on an IR source to generate "light" visible to it. In that sense its NOT a true NV scope, but it does so with help. Not a bad trade-off considering price point, and usable during the day, which "normal" NV scopes can. But only with a pinhole cover, and with accumulated degradation --due to intensifier tube "damage" from daylight use EVEN with the pinhole cover. Given there are NV scopes without intensifier tubes, but those are priced so high, that it literally becomes a moot point IMO. For the average hunter (which most of us are) this scope brings affordability, practicality, and desired features. There is no panacea for everything relevant or desired in NV. But to me this is worth it, even if there are "glitches". Hell even those here who are married, married a "glitch" !! Everything has something to quibble about, I'm willing to gamble and will come Christmas, lord willing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it for day but not for night. I chose the photon over the x-sight.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

